# TIME macro and micro arrive on SINE - intro offer only 399



## OrchestralTools (May 9, 2022)

Hi everyone,

TIME macro and micro have arrived on SINE, and are now available as a bundle at a special introductory price of €399.

Launch Trailer 


Our community has been asking us to bring these popular collections over to SINE for a long time, and we’re pleased to be delivering on those requests.

How does time affect sound? Can sound exist without time? Can a single note have rhythm? These collections, available for the first time as a bundle, answer these questions with orchestral sounds that seemingly dislocate the passing of time.

Whether it's the comprehensive temporal ensembles of TIME macro or the rich nuances of TIME micro, this versatile bundle is perfect for contemporary film and video game scoring, as well as rhythmic underscoring and modern music production. 

We’ve uploaded comprehensive walkthroughs of both libraries onto our YouTube channel, but to whet your appetite, here are the walkthroughs for TIME macro and TIME micro. 

Important note: If you already own one of these collections, your price on the bundle will be even lower. If you like the TIME collection you already own, this is the ideal time to grab the other one at a very reasonable price. Crossgrades from Kontakt will also be available. 

And you can check out the individual collections here, if you prefer:



https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/time-macro




https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/time-micro



Best,
OT


----------



## filipjonathan (May 9, 2022)

Runs???


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 9, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Runs???


You may be right about this, possibly both Orchestral String Runs and Symphonic Sphere…plus possibly bundled with Strings FX?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 9, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Tomorrow we’re bringing another of our collections over to SINE. We’ve received a lot of community requests to port this one, and we’re looking forward to sharing the details with you all.
> 
> ...


But then again, I think Time Macro and Time Micro would be top contenders for requests to be ported to Sine.


----------



## ZeeCount (May 9, 2022)

My money is on Berlin Harps (the last part of the Berlin orchestra that is missing).


----------



## cbdohrn (May 9, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> But then again, I think Time Macro and Time Micro would be top contenders for requests to be ported to Sine.


Yes, I hope Time Macro and Time Micro are the ones. Great libraries!


----------



## tmhuud (May 9, 2022)

So long as its not fluid runs.


----------



## Taj Mikel (May 10, 2022)

The image looks like Time Macro


----------



## Zanshin (May 10, 2022)

Yep it's the Time libraries


----------



## AMBi (May 10, 2022)

And they’re a whopping 14% off on the site too… lol


----------



## Zanshin (May 10, 2022)

Looks like you can buy both in a bundle for the same price as one? Is that correct?

NM They fixed it lol

Edit: 399 for both, that seems like a great deal.


----------



## Double Helix (May 10, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Looks like you can buy both in a bundle for the same price as one? Is that correct?
> NM They fixed it lol
> Edit: 399 for both, that seems like a great deal.


yessss. . .


----------



## holywilly (May 10, 2022)

When are we able to import Time series to SINE from Kontakt?


----------



## Evans (May 10, 2022)

Nice to see individual purchase prices during the intro period.


----------



## RogiervG (May 10, 2022)

Taj Mikel said:


> The image looks like Time Macro


BOOOOOH! 
i cannot believe there is actually a lot of requests for these libs to port over, it's quite a niche library set (and the kontakt versions are very good at what they do)
i guess they wanted to port it themselves (which is ofcourse perfectly fine!) and they just say the requests statement to have some marketing around it.

Anyway.. i hope for those who want it, it's a good port..


----------



## musicalMind (May 10, 2022)

Was hoping it was Orchestral Harps, but always liked the Time series. They are two great gems. The Kontakt versions always worked great for me, but will be interesting to see how they are in Sine.


----------



## davidson (May 10, 2022)

So do owners of the kontakt versions have to buy again or are the titles added to our libraries automatically?


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 10, 2022)

Hi everyone,

We're thrilled to be announcing the arrival of TIME macro and micro on SINE today. ⏲️

You can see the OP for all the details - but we wanted to share this amazing use-case by Alex Lamy with you all! 



Best,
OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> So do owners of the kontakt versions have to buy again or are the titles added to our libraries automatically?


Hello - a newsletter will be sent out to all Kontakt owners in the next hours which will explain how the crossgrade will work 🙂


----------



## muddyblue (May 10, 2022)

holywilly said:


> When are we able to import Time series to SINE from Kontakt?


It works already, just use your serial number from your N.I Access


----------



## lucky909091 (May 10, 2022)

Yes! Great offer for Kontakt users! Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 10, 2022)

The free crossgrade works fine. Nice to have both options ❤️


----------



## mostexcellent (May 10, 2022)

Are there any Sine features worth switching over from Kontakt? I did the crossgrade, but other than Time Micro taking a little less space I'm not sure if it's worth reinstalling.


----------



## ism (May 10, 2022)

These are both wonderful libraries.

And let me suggest something as entirely a killer app for the Sine player:

For anyone who has Time Micro/Macro on sine, as well as the Special Bows/First Chairs/Berlin Strings/etc also on Sine, if you could use the legatos from these libraries on the Time patches, in exactly the same way you can on non-legato patches within the libraries via the capsulate technology (in Sine) ... this would really expand the expressive space of the Times.

This sharing of legato sample on no-legato articulations isn't always perfect ... but it's very often remarkably good. For instance, adding legato to the portato in Berlin Strings or the Special Bows works really well. Or adding legatos to the tremolo in Ark2 is also a very nice thing to have ... and so forth.


(And, presumably, it would be just one more reason to buy all of OT's libraries on Sine, no? So win-win, you would think.)


----------



## Casiquire (May 10, 2022)

ism said:


> These are both wonderful libraries.
> 
> And let me suggest something as entirely a killer app for the Sine player:
> 
> ...


I love the idea, i only wonder how it would work from a totally different recording. But if it worked, what a good way to stretch the library's abilities


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 10, 2022)

Some of my favorite libraries... *So glad* I still have the Kontakt versions!


----------



## Kevperry777 (May 10, 2022)

ism said:


> These are both wonderful libraries.
> 
> And let me suggest something as entirely a killer app for the Sine player:
> 
> ...


Agreed. I guess I misunderstood….but one time I thought that’s what the legato button was for in Sine- to force a scripted legato onto sustain samples. But it doesn’t work for much that I’m aware of.


----------



## Evans (May 10, 2022)

Yay, excited!
Boo, *very *slow downloads.
Nope, it's not just me - I've downloaded quickly via SINE before, ran a great speedtest just now, and even did a quick download in pulse downloader for another product half an hour ago.


----------



## Zanshin (May 10, 2022)

I want it.

I want more to hear people who own the kontakt version's experience before I buy though.


----------



## Evans (May 10, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I want it.
> 
> I want more to hear people who own the kontakt version's experience before I buy though.


That's completely fair, but this is a rare YOLO for me. I've been lamenting not having Micro for quite some time.


----------



## Zanshin (May 10, 2022)

Evans said:


> That's completely fair, but this is a rare YOLO for me. I've been lamenting not having Micro for quite some time.


That was not aimed at you, that was me trying to temper my gas! I'm excited to hear your experience with it


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 10, 2022)

I alway wanted to have Time Micro and Macro, but I am not sure, as I already own Orchestral Tools Arkhis and Slate&Ash Landforms and also several other "emotional moving sustain" -libraries. 
And that adding VAT is always a bummer when first reading the sale price. Thats not easy... I love these kind of libraries.


----------



## Evans (May 10, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> That was not aimed at you, that was me trying to temper my gas! I'm excited to hear your experience with it


I know you'd never do such a thing.


----------



## ism (May 10, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I love the idea, i only wonder how it would work from a totally recording. But if it worked, what a good way to stretch the library's abilities


Yes, it's a very interesting question just how well it would work.

But if it wasn't for how well it works in these existing libraries, I'd never have imagined how well the technique could world even as well as it does.

So I think it's entirely possible - if far from certain - that doing this cross library to augment the Times could work somewhere between "surprisingly not bad".

Not that I want this functionality to in any way delay the *Urgent* *Priority* for the good folks at OT to get stuck into Tallin vol. 2.


----------



## ism (May 10, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> Arkhis and Slate&Ash Landforms and also several other "emotional moving sustain" -libraries.



I like that description of "emotional moving sustains".

But what I particularly love about the Times is that, unlike Arkhis and Landforms, they transcend the land of the merely sound designy and/or evo vibe and work as fully orchestral articulations. 

David's demo is still my favorite demo of this. Admittedly, he's also demoing the special bows, but it really does give a sense of an orchestral piece:


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 10, 2022)

Price is great, is this the lowest it’s been?


----------



## AMBi (May 10, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Price is great, is this the lowest it’s been?


No, they’ve been on 50% off sales before and this ones 43%~ off for the bundle

There was also bundle from Native Instruments in 2020 featuring Time Macro + Micro and Special Bows 1 + 2 all together for around $450~.


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 10, 2022)

After lusting after Time Micro for a long time (I believe it was a @ChrisSiuMusic video that captured my heart), waiting patiently for something that resembled a sale, I was delighted to pick up this bundle this evening. Many thanks to Ariel in Orchestral Tools support for help working out the crossgrade issues I had.

As I go through the content, I have what is admittedly a more generic SINE player question whose answer I did not find after searching the forum for a bit. I'm happy to take this to a different thread if people prefer, but was this very bundle that inspired it: In Kontact it is easy to quickly browse instruments or snapshots by clicking on the appropriate forward/back arrows. Is there an equivalent in SINE, or am I forever doomed to Browse, open a folder, maybe open another folder, click to load an articulation, play, clear the articulation list, rinse and repeat a kerjillion times?


----------



## Zanshin (May 10, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> After lusting after Time Micro for a long time (I believe it was a @ChrisSiuMusic video that captured my heart), waiting patiently for something that resembled a sale, I was delighted to pick up this bundle this evening. Many thanks to Ariel in Orchestral Tools support for help working out the crossgrade issues I had.


There's a crossgrade? Do you mean you had Macro and completed the bundle?

To answer your question - yes. You could load the whole instrument in and then switch arts once it's loaded.


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 10, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> There's a crossgrade? Do you mean you had Macro and completed the bundle?


Correct. I had it in Kontact, was able to crossgrade and complete the bundle with credit for the one I had plus a promotional discount. Happy.



Zanshin said:


> To answer your question - yes. You could load the whole instrument in and then switch arts once it's loaded.


Hmm, so Time Micro has a lot of "patches" (not sure what they should be called, they aren't instruments per se) in folders that have a single articulation each. I can't drag a folder to the articulation list, only a patch, which doesn't really buy me much or give me a fast browsing experience since I have to do it for every patch.


----------



## Evans (May 11, 2022)

Dang, still odd speed issues.











Restarting SINE sometimes kicks downloads into super speed for about five minutes before they eventually slow down again. I've had fast downloads on SINE before, FWIW.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 11, 2022)

I very much like the sound of these libs..Price is tempting too….just worried i won’t actually USE them all that much…then again, i haven’t seen the walkthroughs so I can't really say I know all they have to offer. the bundle is only 100 euro's off so if I pass on it now, and want it later it ain't THAT much more (excuse me as I'm thinking out loud lol ) …DILEMMA lol


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (May 11, 2022)

A demo of Time Macro being used in context will be up on my 2nd channel within the next few hours


----------



## G_Erland (May 11, 2022)

Micro is really a favourite here, cant wait to start using it in sine!


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 11, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Micro is really a favourite here, cant wait to start using it in sine!


Amazing - let us know how you get on with it!


----------



## emilio_n (May 11, 2022)

Time libraries Sine version installed. Smooth process.
Sine is relatively stable to me, and to be honest, I prefer it in many ways to Kontakt. I backup my Kontakt version, but I don't think I will need it again. 
I hope Sine 2.0 arrives soon with all the functionalities that we are missing.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 11, 2022)

What are one or two a la carte options from macro or micro y’all would suggest who own it as a must have or something you can’t get in another library?


----------



## ism (May 11, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> What are one or two a la carte options from macro or micro y’all would suggest who own it as a must have or something you can’t get in another library?


Hi Strings from Macro ... I especially love the col leg trat. 
Also the choirs. 

String Quartet from Micro - quite singular. And hey, now that I think of it, you should check out the piece by @shawnsingh discussed here:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-use-evos-in-a-composition.86373/post-4503279 

And the audio is here:






Orchestral Tools TIME micro - BLANK PAGE Special added!


Practical question: How do you route the Time Orchestra patches in your template? I mean to which (sub)stems?




vi-control.net


----------



## lettucehat (May 11, 2022)

Any major differences between the Kontakt and Sine versions, like missing patches, reduced functionality, or different sound? I imagine this is less likely than it was with the Berlin series but am still curious.


----------



## Brasart (May 11, 2022)

Really love Time Micro, I think I'll use the Sine version for the clockwork patches - which are my favorites - because they never worked the intended way for me in Kontakt, always ended up being massively out of time no matter what settings were used


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 11, 2022)

Brasart said:


> Really love Time Micro, I think I'll use the Sine version for the clockwork patches - which are my favorites - because they never worked the intended way for me in Kontakt, always ended up being massively out of time no matter what settings were used


I was thinking the same thing. If the Sine version solves that problem it'll be a godsend.


----------



## nowimhere (May 11, 2022)

Time Micro is one of my fav libs for sure. Macro is pretty good too.


----------



## Brasart (May 11, 2022)

Here's a little demo track I've composed using those patches when I started working on a game 2 years ago, they are really good to do some minimalist music like Reich or Adams, works well with Studio Mallets from 8Dio for the 8ths/16ths repetition patches


----------



## nowimhere (May 11, 2022)

I used a beautiful Time Micro quartet in the chorus of this track: https://u.pcloud.link/publink/show?code=XZddP3XZSw0O3qshC88AfxfewTF21VWuntRk

It's very vibrant. Definately a favorite patch of mine.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 11, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> What are one or two a la carte options from macro or micro y’all would suggest who own it as a must have or something you can’t get in another library?


Definitely the "Time orchestra" and "Altered time" from Time Micro - check out Alex Lamy's walkthrough where it shows how quickly & easy it sets a cinematic mood


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 11, 2022)

If anyone's interested in potentially winning a copy of the bundle, we're hosting a giveaway!


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 11, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> I very much like the sound of these libs..Price is tempting too….just worried i won’t actually USE them all that much…


So I get that concern. I'm an amateur who does not make his money using these libraries, so take this for what it is worth. 

I've discovered that there can be two kinds of libraries, those I am certain I will use and those I am certain I will want to listen to and am grateful that I can listen to just by holding down a key. Ideally the two overlap, but there are some like a specific chorale library that begins with "D" (intentionally vague, this is a commercial thread) that I bought because no matter how useful it was for making things, I knew I wanted to be able to listen to it.

To take this back to the matter at hand, Time Micro is definitely one of those libraries I am thrilled to be able to listen to any time. I have high hopes for its usage, but even if I don't succeed, I'm happy.


----------



## ism (May 11, 2022)

Sorry, a little off topic ... but has anyone else just noticed that suddenly you can drag and drop advertisements into a post, ie.




























?


----------



## tmhuud (May 11, 2022)

Thats. like. Totally. Awsum.


----------



## tmhuud (May 11, 2022)

And that is a very special offer because it says so 7 times.


----------



## jbuhler (May 11, 2022)

ism said:


> Sorry, a little off topic ... but has anyone else just noticed that suddenly you can drag and drop advertisements into a post, ie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What could go wrong?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (May 12, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> A demo of Time Macro being used in context will be up on my 2nd channel within the next few hours


It took me a bit longer than expected due to a struggle with my video editing software, but here it is:



...I'll be the first one to admit that there is not an awful lot of Time Macro in this Time Macro demo. The reason for that is that I started working on this piece long before I got the library. I could have finished it back then but I decided to wait until I got Time Macro, in order to give the track that little special something. I hope this is still helpful to anyone who is currently on the fence about buying this library, as it shows how Time Macro can be used in context of a melodic composition (as opposed to underscore/textural music).


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 12, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> It took me a bit longer than expected due to a struggle with my video editing software, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'll be the first one to admit that there is not an awful lot of Time Macro in this Time Macro demo. The reason for that is that I started working on this piece long before I got the library. I could have finished it back then but I decided to wait until I got Time Macro, in order to give the track that little special something. I hope this is still helpful to anyone who is currently on the fence about buying this library, as it shows how Time Macro can be used in context of a melodic composition (as opposed to underscore/textural music).



Nice demo. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 12, 2022)

I own both libraries in Kontakt format, and I can't authorize the Sine versions. Whenever I copy the Serials from my NI Account, I get the message: "You are currently not allowed to activate licenses due to too many failed attempts. Please wait 29 minutes before trying again."

I've been trying since yesterday morning. I need help.


----------



## highway1024 (May 12, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I own both libraries in Kontakt format, and I can't authorize the Sine versions. Whenever I copy the Serials from my NI Account, I get the message: "You are currently not allowed to activate licenses due to too many failed attempts. Please wait 29 minutes before trying again."
> 
> I've been trying since yesterday morning. I need help.


Had a similar issue, OT support kindly figured it out.


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 12, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I own both libraries in Kontakt format, and I can't authorize the Sine versions. Whenever I copy the Serials from my NI Account, I get the message: "You are currently not allowed to activate licenses due to too many failed attempts. Please wait 29 minutes before trying again."
> 
> I've been trying since yesterday morning. I need help.


Had a similar issue, if you contact their support email address I suspect they can get you sorted out too.


----------



## Dylanguitar (May 12, 2022)

Even though this would hurt a bit, I'm considering taking advantage of the Macro Micro bundle. Such gorgeous-sounding libraries which really seem to excel in that certain brooding underscoring area.
But I really am conflicted as to whether to get the Sine version or purchase the Kontakt. 
Being able to sample purge is such a strong and important feature for me, to be able to minimize the RAM footprint with working with larger project files. So I'm just wondering, what are the real advantages of having the SINE version? I read in this thread some things like being able to mix legato patches with other sine libraries, and things like the clocks not working correctly in Kontakt. And I understand that OT is not "supporting" or providing updates to the Kontakt version. But what are the absolute selling points that would make it a no-brainer to get the SINE version? I just don't want to be stuck with a player version that is going to sink my projects because of large ram usage.
Also, does anybody hear any whispers in the wind as to when some sort of sample purge feature would be available in SINE?


----------



## sostenuto (May 12, 2022)

Delighted to now have Inspire 1 & 2, TIME Micro & Macro in both Kontakt & SINE.
TIME Micro & Macro now show in Licenses, but not sure how to download. All other SINE content show Licenses then Downloaded (equal values). TIME Micro & Macro show 48/48 then 0/48 __ 59/59 then 0/59. What is next step to download/install ?? 🤡


----------



## walkaschaos (May 12, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Delighted to now have Inspire 1 & 2, TIME Micro & Macro in both Kontakt & SINE.
> TIME Micro & Macro now show in Licenses, but not sure how to download. All other SINE content show Licenses then Downloaded (equal values). TIME Micro & Macro show 48/48 then 0/48 __ 59/59 then 0/59. What is next step to download/install ?? 🤡


Click into details and select the mics you want to download


----------



## sostenuto (May 12, 2022)

walkaschaos said:


> Click into details and select the mics you want to download


Bingo ! Did that several times, but no clue. Then tried 'Basic Kit' this time and "Download selected (96)' appeared ! Now can move forward. 
Many thanks !


----------



## manuhz (May 12, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> what are the real advantages of having the SINE version?


Actually none


----------



## Dylanguitar (May 12, 2022)

Does anybody know if I can get the Kontakt version only if I get the bundle? I see the "buy for Kontakt" for the individual Micro/Macro libraries , but I don't see it for the bundle. I tried to select each one individually but each time I add one to the cart, it kicks the other one out. So I'm guessing the bundle is SINE only?


----------



## G_Erland (May 12, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> Does anybody know if I can get the Kontakt version only if I get the bundle? I see the "buy for Kontakt" for the individual Micro/Macro libraries , but I don't see it for the bundle. I tried to select each one individually but each time I add one to the cart, it kicks the other one out. So I'm guessing the bundle is SINE only?


As for advantages of sine - one is that you can download only certain mics and so save ram. Also, in principle, sine compression format should save ram. As I see it, theres also vast workflow improvements compared to Kontakt, but thats obviously subjective to a degree.


----------



## dnblankedelman (May 12, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> It took me a bit longer than expected due to a struggle with my video editing software, but here it is:



Gosh, you are talented.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (May 12, 2022)

dnblankedelman said:


> Gosh, you are talented.


Thank you so much!


----------



## galactic orange (May 12, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I own both libraries in Kontakt format, and I can't authorize the Sine versions. Whenever I copy the Serials from my NI Account, I get the message: "You are currently not allowed to activate licenses due to too many failed attempts. Please wait 29 minutes before trying again."
> 
> I've been trying since yesterday morning. I need help.


For others with this issue: I got the same error on a previous occasion when I copied the serials from the Native Access application. Something about the copied font of NA and the serial input box on the OT site is incompatible, in my experience. After logging in to my account on the Native Instruments site, I was able to copy the serial there and paste it and it worked. Were you copying from the app or the website? Then there’s still the issue of waiting after the failed attempts, but give that a try. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 12, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> For others with this issue: I got the same error on a previous occasion when I copied the serials from the Native Access application. Something about the copied font of NA and the serial input box on the OT site is incompatible, in my experience. After logging in to my account on the Native Instruments site, I was able to copy the serial there and paste it and it worked. Were you copying from the app or the website? Then there’s still the issue of waiting after the failed attempts, but give that a try. Hope this helps someone.


I didn't cut & paste. I manually copied the code from the NI website.
I had the same problem when I upgraded to the Sine version of Special Bows 1 & 2. The guy in support manually authorized it. The same thing will probably happen this time.


----------



## Dylanguitar (May 12, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> As for advantages of sine - one is that you can download only certain mics and so save ram. Also, in principle, sine compression format should save ram. As I see it, theres also vast workflow improvements compared to Kontakt, but thats obviously subjective to a degree.


It just seems like sample purge is much more effective at saving RAM. The reason the Kontakt seems attractive is that I can use the sample purge until that becomes an option in SINE, and then just upgrade for minimal cost. But I don't think the reverse is true, that if I dislike the SINE version, I can get the Kontakt version for minimal cost. I'm trying to find that out from OT. Also, whether the "buy the Kontakt" version only applies if you buy each instrument individually. I do not see that option for the Time bundle on the website. Waiting for a reply.


----------



## Zanshin (May 12, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> I do not see that option for the Time bundle on the website. Waiting for a reply.


It is a "Sinebundle", I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## Dylanguitar (May 12, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> It is a "Sinebundle", I wouldn't get your hopes up.


and I'm guessing once you go with the Sine version, they are not providing a path back to Kontakt.


----------



## Zanshin (May 12, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> and I'm guessing once you go with the Sine version, they are not providing a path back to Kontakt.


Yeah that's not an option. The website is pretty explicit:

"Can I switch from the SINEplayer version to the Kontakt version?
No, your SINEplayer License can not be crossgraded to Kontakt. If you have bought the SINEplayer version, you can not purchase a Kontakt version anymore."


----------



## galactic orange (May 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah that's not an option. The website is pretty explicit:
> 
> "Can I switch from the SINEplayer version to the Kontakt version?
> No, your SINEplayer License can not be crossgraded to Kontakt. If you have bought the SINEplayer version, you can not purchase a Kontakt version anymore."


That’s even more severe than I thought originally. Not only is there no crossgrade to the Kontakt version, but they don’t even allow you to purchase the Kontakt version anymore once you have the SINE version? That’s harsh.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 13, 2022)

I sense a certain amount of mis-translation there. I expect you absolutely _can_ buy the Kontakt version – not least because I think it's still available at the NI shop, which is independent of the OT one – they just won't give you a crossgrade price for it so you would in effect be buying it twice.


----------



## Markrs (May 16, 2022)

I have always been interested in the Time Micro and Macro libraries, and now I get to use them as to my immense surprise I have won them in a competition!

Thanks to @Dirk Ehlert I won the bundle on his excellent live stream last night!


----------



## lettucehat (May 17, 2022)

So... any more of these giveaways going on soon? I never hear about them until it's too late.


----------



## Ricgus3 (May 17, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I have always been interested in the Time Micro and Macro libraries, and now I get to use them as to my immense surprise I have won them in a competition!
> 
> Thanks to @Dirk Ehlert I won the bundle on his excellent live stream last night!


Congratulations!


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 18, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I have always been interested in the Time Micro and Macro libraries, and now I get to use them as to my immense surprise I have won them in a competition!
> 
> Thanks to @Dirk Ehlert I won the bundle on his excellent live stream last night!


Congratulations! 

We really hope you enjoy your new libraries.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 18, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> We really hope you enjoy your new libraries.


I should also take the opportunity to thank Orchestral Tools too!

I took part in Mattias Holmgren’s livestream demonstrating Time Macro and Micro on SINE on Friday evening, and was the first to be chosen by him! That I actually won something like this was nothing short of amazing!

I had to make space on my Mac, and only just started downloading Time Macro this morning.

I don’t think Mattias is a member here, but obviously huge thanks go to him and, of course, to @OrchestralTools for providing these libraries as prizes in the giveaways! 🙏🙏


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 18, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> So... any more of these giveaways going on soon? I never hear about them until it's too late.


There is one on Sanjay C’s YouTube channel. 

See here:


----------



## Markrs (May 18, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I should also take the opportunity to thank Orchestral Tools too!
> 
> I took part in Mattias Holmgren’s livestream demonstrating Time Macro and Micro on SINE on Friday evening, and was the first to be chosen by him! That I actually won something like this was nothing short of amazing!
> 
> ...


I was planning on watching Mattias live stream but got caught up with some other things so I missed it. Really glad you won Leslie!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 18, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I was planning on watching Mattias live stream but got caught up with some other things so I missed it. Really glad you won Leslie!


Thanks @Markrs! To put it mildly, when Mattias read out my name I was stunned!


----------



## lettucehat (May 18, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> There is one on Sanjay C’s YouTube channel.
> 
> See here:




Much appreciated, but unfortunately it seems the giveaway ends well after the intro bundle sale so not one I can wait for (as I definitely want the libraries). Who is Mattias? Where do you guys hear about these things??


----------



## Markrs (May 18, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Much appreciated, but unfortunately it seems the giveaway ends well after the intro bundle sale so not one I can wait for (as I definitely want the libraries). Who is Mattias? Where do you guys hear about these things??


Here is Dirk’s YouTube channel


https://www.youtube.com/c/ComposingTutorials



Mattias channel:


https://www.youtube.com/c/MattiasHolmgren



YouTube recommend videos based on what you watch and you can then subscribe if you like the content. That is how I found them


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 18, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Much appreciated, but unfortunately it seems the giveaway ends well after the intro bundle sale so not one I can wait for (as I definitely want the libraries). Who is Mattias? Where do you guys hear about these things??


You beat me to the reply, thanks @Markrs!

I think we hear from mentions here in the forums, social media posts, and as @Markrs says, YouTube recommendations. 

I’ve subscribed to Mattias YouTube channel for a couple of years so would always see his videos.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 25, 2022)

Maxime Luft said:


> Definitely the "Time orchestra" and "Altered time" from Time Micro - check out Alex Lamy's walkthrough where it shows how quickly & easy it sets a cinematic mood


Thank you very much for reminding me of those, Maxime. I bought Time Macro when it came out on Kontakt and never bothered to get Micro after that, thinking I had enough textural libraries. 
Just got "Time Orchestra" à la Carte and I am blown away by most of the patches. Super rich, detailed and dynamic.
Strangely I don't use the Time Orchestra patches that much in Macro compared to the separed sections, but I think they didn't "wow" me as much as those. I think this is mostly due to the insane amount of tiny details of all these small sections playing together. Spendid!


----------



## Flyo (May 25, 2022)

@OrchestralTools i risk my long waited Time Bundle to arrive on Sine and ended up not buying it, waiting this premiere show for what next library could be, impressive release! But it is far from what I could buy right now. I guess it is what it is, but next time pliss give us one more day between sales and premiers like this😅


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 25, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Thank you very much for reminding me of those, Maxime. I bought Time Macro when it came out on Kontakt and never bothered to get Micro after that, thinking I had enough textural libraries.
> Just got "Time Orchestra" à la Carte and I am blown away by most of the patches. Super rich, detailed and dynamic.
> Strangely I don't use the Time Orchestra patches that much in Macro compared to the separed sections, but I think they didn't "wow" me as much as those. I think this is mostly due to the insane amount of tiny details of all these small sections playing together. Spendid!


Great to hear that. These patches sound quite detailed and can be stacked together without sounding too muffled, that's what I really like about those


----------

